# free book



## oldfatfool (10 Mar 2014)

Now read this book, courtesy of Jon. Tim Krabbe The Rider

ps, damned good read.

Usual forum rules apply.

If you want it comment below and a winner will be drawn on Friday 14th March, if I remember

I'll pay the P&P but as times are hard in lieu of the postage cost I would ask the winner make any donation they can to PROSTATE CANCER UK, same as Jon asked, thanks.


----------



## DCLane (10 Mar 2014)

Please add me!

Thanks


----------



## ColinJ (10 Mar 2014)

One of the few books I have read over and over! I leave it a few years, then read it again. (I have my own copy and am keeping it!)


----------



## compo (10 Mar 2014)

May I throw my hat in the ring please. Thanks.


----------



## solidthegreat (10 Mar 2014)

can i put my name forward for the draw please. Thank you. Dave.


----------



## TeeQue (11 Mar 2014)

Put me down as well, thanks.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Mar 2014)

can you put my name down as well please.


----------



## Gary P (11 Mar 2014)

Me too please


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Mar 2014)

Would love to read it,great charity aswell !


----------



## SWSteve (11 Mar 2014)

I would love to enter this hat, put me down for one entry


----------



## oldfatfool (14 Mar 2014)

And the lucky winner is post #7 as picked my son at random. Congrats satnavsaysstraighton


----------



## ColinJ (14 Mar 2014)

oldfatfool said:


> And the lucky winner is post #7 as picked my son at random. Congrats satnavsaysstraighton


Save the cost of postage and hand deliver it on the forum ride on the 29th?


----------



## oldfatfool (14 Mar 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Save the cost of postage and hand deliver it on the forum ride on the 29th?


Would if I could guarantee the weather etc etc


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Mar 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Save the cost of postage and hand deliver it on the forum ride on the 29th?


plus there is still an outside chance I may not have recovered from the inpatient op the day before...  or if they take any biopsies I won't get discharged


----------



## DCLane (14 Mar 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn - bring a couple of bungee straps and you could read it whilst riding


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Mar 2014)

DCLane said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn - bring a couple of bungee straps and you could read it whilst riding


hopefully I can start it the day before in hospital...


----------



## ColinJ (14 Mar 2014)

Ignore my cheapskate thinking!  

PS SNSSO - good luck at the hospital.


----------

